# How to share a non amazon book with a child profile on Fire



## Piggler

I have converted pdfs into books using calibre.

These books show up in books in the adult profile on the fire and read like kindle books no problem.

I want to share these books with my children on their child profiles but they are not available ( do not show up) when you try to add this content to their profile.

Is this possible? I have read its not possible for non amazon content to show up as a book but that is not true - I have it as a book in the adult profile, but to share it to a child profile is the problem.

I have the send to kindle converted pdf as a doc - how would I even share that to a child profile with no doc reader?

Any assistance here will be appreciated as I have spent a lot of time trying to solve this. I have a number of pdf books I would like to share with my kids and it would be disappointing not to be able to do this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PhilD41

FYI, search is your friend! The following link is litterally 7 below your own.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,135425.0.html

Anyway, the short answer is you can't, but you can cheat using Overdrive and Dropbox (Box, or similar). I to get around the need for APP time to read books, I set up an additional profile with unlimited app time but nothing but the Overdrive app. The kids can then switch profiles whenever they want to read a book from Overdrive.

Have fun!


----------

